# What to expect from hycosy scan?



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I'm scheduled for a hycosy scan next week (that will be followed by a referral for IVF/ICSI). For the experienced ladies out there, what should I expect for this scan? Does it hurt? Should I have a full bladder? Any words of advice?
Thanks!


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Froggy,

I found it very uncomfortable, but others have said it's no worse than a smear test.  So I really think it depends on the individual and how easy your cervix is to access.  Mine's in a funny place, so it was rather difficult to get the catheter in...  that's what made it painful.

Take a few paracetamol or ibuprofen about 45 mins before and really try to relax..  close your eyes and do some deep breathing.  Try and let your pelvis become heavy and relaxed.  Being tense can make it harder to insert.

You may find it goes in fine though and just feels a bit crampy.  Once mine was in it felt ok, just like a bad period pain really.  But bearable.  Other girls have said the liquid going in feels like period cramps, but not painful.  So everyone is different!

I don't think you need a full bladder, if anything, an empty bladder is probably best.  

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Froggy

Mine wasn't painful, just a little uncomfortable, they recommended taken ibuprofen beforehand as you might have period like pains.  I'm fairly sure I had to empty my bladder beforehand but I really don't remember for certain.  I do remember being very anxious beforehand, (I was just so embarrassed) but unnecessarily so, the consultant and nurse were lovely, they've seen it all before and it was all over quite quickly without any pain.

Good Luck
xx


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, thank you very much for your replies and advice. I'll let you know how it went tonight. ;-)
Have a nice week!


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Got the hycosy scan yesterday. It was a bit uncomfortable and painful just at one time (the gynaecologist had trouble locating my cervix because my uterus is retroverted). I was sore for about three hours after, but nothing unbearable. Tubes all clear, but now we're going to have to wait for 3 to 4 months before we can start IVF.  More waiting. It feels like that's all we've been doing for a year and a half...

xx


----------

